

Everyday Numbers 1 -- Credit Card Numbers and the Credit Card Network - jimktrains2
http://jimkeener.com/posts/everyday-numbers-1

======
bediger4000
_The CVV and CVV2 are generated from the PAN, IIN, Expiration Date, and
encrypts that value with 3DES and a key specific to that run of cards._

Is this at all correct? The article doesn't give a source, so does anyone have
a citation?

